

DropQuest 2011 - ambiate
http://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2011

======
kingkawn
A nice side benefit of this was discovering <https://www.dropbox.com/edu>,
which doubles your space bonus from all referrals. I'm at 13.8gb now with a
free account.

~~~
unicornporn
And I am at, what I think is, the current 20GB maximum. Weeeee :) Can't see
how I would use that space though. It is too little space too keep my music,
video or photos, and too much to store anything else.

~~~
gecko
I symlink all the music I care about into Dropbox, which gives me access to
the music I listen to most at my office and on the road, but doesn't mean
Dropbox hsa to have sufficient space to store ALL of my music. This hybrid
works well for me personally.

~~~
kingkawn
yeah i store all of my materials for school, including high res versions of
all of my textbooks so I can look them up and print things if needed. Also
about 2 gb of audio lectures that are not otherwise mirrored online. I wish it
had the space to store all my music, but I don't really have the money at the
moment for a paid account. someday.

------
geekfactor
Me: "Cool, that was fun, and I got another gig of space."

My wife: "Yes, much better than forcing the kids to open Dropbox accounts."

(Which I did once, when I needed to share a big file!)

Doh!

------
rlm
Walkthrough: <http://dropbox.pastebin.com/J5SkmzL6>

A lot of people are stuck, and some might just want the extra 1GB, so I
thought this could help. Of course, it contains spoilers.

(I am not the creator of the list, I just found it on twitter after I
completed)

~~~
cstuder
I wasn't able to solve a couple of puzzles without the walkthrough, but am
wondering about the solutions anyway. Will the Dropbox team or anyone else
post some explanations afterwards?

~~~
dmn001
[http://erroneus.tumblr.com/post/2765996497/dropbox-
dropquest...](http://erroneus.tumblr.com/post/2765996497/dropbox-
dropquest-2011-guide-free-space-for-dropbox)

Another blog post with slightly better explanations, found this link on IRC.

------
ugh
Whew. That was exhilarating. And damn OS X Preview and Color Meter for not
showing the right colors. (I was too late for any of the prizes but I’m very
happy about the 1GB. Oh, and the scavenger hunt itself was also fun and
cleverly designed.)

~~~
richbradshaw
Ah, this really bugs me everyday... anyone know how to get round this?
Currently I strip out all color profile data, but don't know if thats the
"right thing to do" for images going online.

~~~
ugh
Color management is a pain. I would love to get my hands on some kind of
simple guide.

------
ernestipark
There goes productivity for the rest of the day...

------
riobard
Their blog and forum are constantly refusing connections……

~~~
milkshakes
yeah :( doesn't seem like they thought this one through. now i'll never know
what asian cuisine they enjoy

~~~
riobard
it's quite frustrating when you know about the asian cuisine but cannot open
the page!!!

~~~
zzleeper
Use google cache :P

~~~
richbradshaw
It doesn't work – the referer is checked.

------
ambiate
I bombed out at <https://www.dropbox.com/votebox/3712/frozen-yogurt> and
wasted my entire day. I commend Dropbox for this awesome Saturday.

~~~
rkudeshi
Any tips on 21? (The one about shared folders and the blue picture.)

~~~
ambiate
hex code of pic, share the folder

~~~
rkudeshi
I created a folder named the hex code of the color, shared it with the email
address hidden in the picture, and nothing happened.

Maybe their servers are overloaded?

~~~
rkudeshi
Definitely didn't include the #. Simply created a folder named 1F75CC, shared
it with dropquest@dropbox.com and...nothing. Can't imagine what I'm still
doing wrong, so I'm chalking it up to a bug on their end now.

~~~
endtime
It worked for me. The only thing I did differently was including the contents
of the previous zip file (the image and the step21.txt) in the shared folder.

------
gotwilly
This is a really creative way for dropbox to engage their customers.

------
PanMan
Login only link :(

~~~
ambiate
<https://www.getdropbox.com/login#register> Free registration, but part of the
hunt is to created a shared folder with hex. You would need to install the
client and utilize your free space.

~~~
X-Istence
You can create a shared folder from the web interface.

------
mshafrir
<https://www.dropbox.com/dropquest2011/wall_of_fame>

------
endtime
Very cool. Can anyone confirm that getting a 500 from nginx when trying to go
to the forums for step 2 isn't part of the puzzle?

~~~
Justin_Time
Correct, getting 500 errors from the server is not part of the puzzle.

~~~
swombat
What about getting 500's from the blog?

------
da5e
This thing was like trying to get support from Google. Step Two divide a
number. Go to the forums. Then what?

~~~
geeksam
With the exception that this is supposed to be, y'know, fun.

------
ptomato
I have a sneaking suspicion that the finish line isn't, even with the hall of
fame and all that. Oh well.

------
inji
Dropbox <3 You ;)

------
mathias
Dropquest can be completed in 60 seconds. Here’s a list of the minimum number
of steps required to do so: <http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/dropquest-2011>

------
wmwong
In case anyone has finished and is looking for more puzzles just for fun, you
can try the original <http://www.deathball.net/notpron/>

No prizes though :(

------
kozaw
Full folution and walkthrough:
[http://b4it.tumblr.com/post/2775347938/dropbox-
dropquest-201...](http://b4it.tumblr.com/post/2775347938/dropbox-
dropquest-2011)

------
rkudeshi
Officially giving up. Level 21 seems to be buggy - I've shared the folder
multiple times with dropquest@dropbox.com and nothing shows up.

~~~
David
Same problem, but I cheated my way past -- hints at the irc channel (including
a link to solutions to every problem, but I was on the last one by then ;)

------
marcamillion
Ughh...no clue how to play Sodoku! Any hints on that one anyone? I seriously
don't know how to play it.

~~~
decadentcactus
<http://www.sudoku-solutions.com/>

I used this. Knew the basics of Sudoku but eh, bit tedious to try and actually
work it out for me.

------
s3graham
Is 28 supposed to have a 'bug'? Or is that the clue? Hmm..

------
zzleeper
Hey guys, I'm totally stuck on 39.. any advice?? :S

~~~
ddrmaxgt37
you mean 29?

------
geekfactor
Is it possible that Step 17 is platform dependent?

~~~
rkudeshi
Find the HTML code for the color.

~~~
geekfactor
Yeah, I got that, with hex and all, but when I use digital color meter I get a
different reading on each of my monitors, thus the question.

~~~
liuhenry
Use an eyedropper in GIMP, PS, etc. to get the digital value (don't read off
monitor)

~~~
geekfactor
Funny Acorn didn't work but PS did. Go figure.

------
rkudeshi
Stuck on Level 19...how far is everyone else?

~~~
seancron
Stuck on step 8. I found the secret message but I can't figure out what to do
with it.

Edit: Doh! I analyzed it too deeply when it was staring me in the face.

~~~
Justin_Time
Same here. Been trying everything since I found the message 30 minutes ago.

~~~
rkudeshi
There's a secret word...look at the first letters of each line. Go there and
look carefully at anything visual.

~~~
varunsrin
gah its down

~~~
skalb
Damn. I thought the fact that it was down was part of the puzzle despite how
silly that seems now.

------
ddrmaxgt37
stuck on 27...

------
flexterra
Epic!

------
ddrmaxgt37
help with 29?

